# Deer Stopping Call for Gun Season?



## Lucky Bass (Apr 7, 2004)

Hey Ya'll,
I will be going back out for deer gun season for my third year. The woods that I hunt is a thick young growth 15 acre plot surrounded by agricultural fields in an urban zone that is crawling with deer. I have been able to harvest 2 does in my first 2 years of deer hunting and first 2 years of hunting this area. So, here is my problem and question to you. 
I hunt from a stand with my 1100 20ga. and am unable to take shots much farther than 30 yds because of the thickness of these woods. Also, the woods is low lying and the ground is often quite soggy because of the agricultural drainage. Because the ground is so soft and the visibility is so low, deer often appear and then disappear like ghosts right in front of me on the heavily traveled trails that my stand is off of. So, this year I am looking to get a call that I would be able to stop, or at least, pause the deer with so that I would be afforded more time to get my gun up and get a shot. 
Obviously, most calls are made for, and are more effective, during the rut, but I am not trying to call deer in during the gun season, I just want them to stop and look around without being alarmed by my own embarassing attempt at a bleat/grunt. What sound/call would be best for my application? I think that something hands free would be nice to. I have tried to research this question online and can't find much. Sorry for being so wordy but I wanted to explain my situation so that I could get some more precise answers. Thanks for any input and help. 


Norm


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

You dont need a call to stop a deer for a shot.
Just use your mouth to make a bleat call...just kinda sound like a goat! 
I dont think it can be done wrong,and it really doesnt alarm the deer. 
It will stop them 90% of the time.
If you spend time fumbling around for a call to stop the deer, you might lose your opportunity.
Some old timers actually whistle at the deer,but I prefer the mouth bleat.


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

you could pretty much make any noise loud enough for them to hear and they will stop... whistle, say "hey", bleat with your mouth like LEWIS said!!!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Lucky Bass said:


> Hey Ya'll,
> I am looking to get a call that I would be able to stop, or at least, pause the deer


BOOM! 
has always worked for me  

Actually my son has used a whistle very effectively to stop deer for a shot. If the deer is not completely alarmed and running his whistle will normally stop it for the shot. He just uses his mouth and varies the volume to what he thinks he needs to stop the deer.


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

Just a simple bleat with your mouth is not alarming and will usually stop a deer thats not at a full tilt run. If they are running hard they are probably scared and gonna stay that way.


----------



## Onion (Apr 10, 2004)

I have stopped quite a few deer by just saying "HEY!".

It has to be "HEY!" BOOM....but it has worked for me.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

I always whistle...they usually stop to my whistle, but if they don't, I will bleat at them. BAAHHHHH!....BOOM!


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

I like Lundy's method, thats the one I like to use. LOL A simple whistle works well if you just need to stop em long enough to pull the trigger.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Lewis said:


> You dont need a call to stop a deer for a shot.
> Just use your mouth to make a bleat call...just kinda sound like a goat!
> I dont think it can be done wrong,and it really doesnt alarm the deer.
> It will stop them 90% of the time.
> ...



sound like a deer...i say pretty loud "BAAAAAAAAA" stops them everytime..i got an estrus bleat call (the can) and pratice trying to sound like it.."BAAAAAAAAA" it also sounds more natural than whistling or speaking words.


----------



## Lucky Bass (Apr 7, 2004)

I rarely see a just one single deer while in my stand. They nearly always come in groups of three or more, especially as gun week wears on and more become residents of my quiet 15 acres.
Last season I had a doe, fawn, and a basket 8 all following in a line. I did the ol' standby baaaaa/bleat with my own mouth and they simply kept walking, not offering me a shot on what could have been my first buck. I don't really feel comfortable saying "hey" or whistling at more than one deer. I would think that there would be too many eyeballs looking in one direction for a sound that they knew wasn't right or that one would just instantly bolt causing the others to do the same. But I don't have the experience and that is why I asked all of you. I will save my money for now and try the bleat, "hey", and whistle this year. 
Being so new in the deer stand I am very hung up with having a deer standing still, giving myself time to be sure of my aim, and slowly squeezing the trigger. The last thing I want is a poor shot and that's why I want the extra pause out of the deer.
I have to say that I am surprised that no one has said that they use an actual call to stop deer during gun season. I have a feeling that some of the post readers are just being bashful because of the overwhelming response of "just use your own mouth". Ha.
Thanks all for the input I appreciate it! Feel free to keep it coming.

Norm


----------



## MAKtackle (Mar 29, 2005)

If I were in that situation, (limited sight, low sound) I would also have a gallon of Deer Caine in the most visable path. It will draw them in and stop them! As the others said....I also use my mouth, usually a whistle. Don't want to fumble with another gadget while keeping an eye on the prize!


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

I don't think anyone is being bashful, just honest. I respect the fact that you don't want to take a moving shot. You said you were worried about the deer seeing movement after you make a noise.....well ready yourself before moaking the noise or do it all at once, then it won't much matter. If you are not comfortable with a shot don't take it, be patient. I shot a 9 pointer earlier this year and had to wait 10 minutes to shoot after he was in range so I could take a good shot. Just be patient. If a deer is really scared though it might just be really hard to stop. But making a "baaahhhh" sound with my mouth has worked for me and people I know. I am usually on the other end of running deer though, since I volunteer to be one of the "dogs" for most drives.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

"BAAAAAAAAAAA" by the time i need to make this call with my mouth "the can" has been set down and both hands are full of crossbow or shotgun. theres no need to be messing with some call when getting ready to pull the trigger.


----------



## Onion (Apr 10, 2004)

I really don't use a call during gun season. The land I hunt is surrounded by some crazy people and I don't want to give them any reason to stalk me 

In my experience a foreign sound (it must be short so they can't pinpoint you) will stop a deer dead in its tracks as long as it doesn't see you.

I hunt gun season in a ladder stand for the most part and wearing a solid blaze orange vest I stick out more than usual (not the color, just the solid block of color). I also hunt a good size field so I see them coming. I will put the crosshairs on their front shoulder and start following them with it. When I become comfortable with the angle and range I will say HEY. Not shouting at the top of my lungs but like you are trying to stop a kid from doing something. They will stop and look in your direction but you don't have to move much and you have about 3 seconds to pull the trigger before they either freak or keep walking. 3 seconds is a long time and you can easily do this.

I have stopped deer from running by hitting metal on metal, stomping my feet, whistling, bleating, barking and coughing. I have never had time to fish out a call. One of the people we hunt with can replicate the sound of a deer blowing in alarm. She can stop them by doing that too.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

I try and BAAAA at em if they are walking...If that doesn't work yelling "hey" at em will work...I know you mentioned you don't wanna say hey too em but it works great...even on running deer.


----------



## Bigeye (Apr 6, 2006)

Yelling "hey!" running deer always works for me. They always stop long enough to get a shot off


----------



## razu (Jun 19, 2006)

hey works for me and comes natural 
hey!!!!!!!!!! what are you doing kinda tone. like the misbehaving child tone they will stop but this weekend the rut is on and you could hit them with a rock in the head and there looking at one thing vengina!!!!!!! 
im hunting noble/belmont area & they are late in the chase still following not chasing yet!!!!!!!! these kids are going to have it great for youth season


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

I have stopped many deer and a yote for that matter, while turkey hunting with a a mouth call, I mean they stop on a dime. Called in a yote a few yrs ago. I was working a bird and heard a ruff/growl behind me. Turned and looked and a coyote had made me after I had apparantly called it in too. He took off on a hard run, and i started yelping big time and he stopped on a dime also. My 2 cents. [email protected]


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

A whistle works very well it'll give you those couple seconds for a shot.


----------

